
William Shatner criticizes Facebook hoax ad announcing his death - MilnerRoute
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/william-shatner-not-happy-facebook-death-hoax-ad-1096600
======
tlb
URL changed from [https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/03/24/0158212/william-
sha...](https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/03/24/0158212/william-shatner-
criticizes-facebook-hoax-ad-announcing-his-death) which linked to this.

